# Breaking the “rules”...



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

TRIP #1
Last night I got a ping with no surge:
Pax: Hi, how are you:
Me: Good, thanks!
Pax: Are you charging surged prices tonight?
Me: I don’t think so, why?
Pax: this trip usually costs me $35 but tonight is $65.
Me: Really?!?!?! That’s not nice from Uber.
You know what? I can cancel the trip and take you home for $40? Either way works for me.
Pax: Yes, let’s do that but please don’t give me a bad rating.
Me: I gotcha!

TRIP #2
When I was ready to go home, I set DF on Uber and Lyft apps at the same time somewhere near home. I get a ping from Uber, pax was just going 5 miles towards my destination. I canceled hoping for another ping but got the same ping again, I accepted it this time. As soon as I pick up pax, I get a ping from Lyft. Two girls going to a town 10 minutes from home (35 minutes trip). I called them and explained that I had another pax going toward that direction too. They didn’t care, picked them up. Quick drop off in between, everybody happy!


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

ecarpio said:


> TRIP #1
> Last night I got a ping with no surge:
> Pax: Hi, how are you:
> Me: Good, thanks!
> ...


You can see destinations on Lyft?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don’t see a problem. Good job.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> You can see destinations on Lyft?


You can... If you keep your acceptance rate at 90% or higher... DM for more info.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You can break all the rules you want...

Just like driving on today's roads....8>O

Just don't be surprised when....

It bites you in the a$$....8>)

Can you spell deactivation...???

Rakos


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

ecarpio said:


> You can... If you keep your acceptance rate at 90% or higher... DM for more info.


High AR is for good ants and I'm a bad ant, no thanks.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> TRIP #1
> Last night I got a ping with no surge:
> Pax: Hi, how are you:
> Me: Good, thanks!
> ...


Be careful.... for security purposes, they might tape your conversations, thus deactivation


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Rakos said:


> You can break all the rules you want...
> 
> Just like driving on today's roads....8>O
> 
> ...


You are a "veteran" driver. You should've known better.



mbd said:


> Be careful.... for security purposes, they might tape your conversations, thus deactivation


True! Who cares?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't see a problem. Good job.


Rarely does anyone have Cash today.

That's why I have the square cc reader on my iPad
HOOAH!!


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't see a problem. Good job.


It's crazy how sooooo many veteran drivers are so afraid of being desactivated, giving to much importance to ratings and acceptance rate. Oh well.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> It's crazy how sooooo many veteran drivers are so afraid of being desactivated, giving to much importance to ratings and acceptance rate. Oh well.


I think it's the opposite 
Newbies consumed with ratings
Vets gaming the system


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ecarpio said:


> It's crazy how sooooo many veteran drivers are so afraid of being desactivated, giving to much importance to ratings and acceptance rate. Oh well.


Most of the "veteran drivers"...

Could give a rats a$$ about ratings...8>)

Rakos


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Most of the "veteran drivers"...
> 
> Could give a rats a$$ about ratings...8>)
> 
> ...


The thing is that a lot of those "veteran drivers" are "veteran ants" as well.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Rarely does anyone have Cash today.
> 
> That's why I have the square cc reader on my iPad
> HOOAH!!


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you think you can make cash money by using U/l platform, go for it
Everybody tries, but 90% will fail
Only few will survive. If you are one of the few who can do that , good for you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You're good until one of those passengers calls Uber and says you took them for an unauthorized ride. I don't know. To me it just doesn't seem worth it. But you're obviously okay.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

ecarpio said:


> It's crazy how sooooo many veteran drivers are so afraid of being desactivated, giving to much importance to ratings and acceptance rate. Oh well.


This is probably a quick path to deactivation, but cash rides will always be out there, and nobody knows the actual risk, so it's always just a guess. Ultimately, I think using the actual platform is just too risky, but offering cash rides in a busy area (not airport) just seems too easy. The insurance issue could bite you, but I'm assuming this would be a short term profit-maker anyway, so it's probably safe (ish).


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

mbd said:


> If you think you can make cash money by using U/l platform, go for it
> Everybody tries, but 90% will fail
> Only few will survive. If you are one of the few who can do that , good for you.


I don't like the idea of taking an Uber ping and then going off the app for cash (or credit) that just doesn't seem right to me. But when I take someone from the airport to their hotel, I'm not above scheduling the return trip.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> You can see destinations on Lyft?


I use the ghetto below 90 percent method to see destinations.

Just accept the ride and then as you hit arrive you can see the destination address in their profile. If I don't like it and know I haven't done a million cancels I just cancel and get out of there.

Uber generally doesn't give a shit about cancellations so I just start the ride and if they aren't going where I want I cancel and dip.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I don't like the idea of taking an Uber ping and then going off the app for cash (or credit) that just doesn't seem right to me. But when I take someone from the airport to their hotel, I'm not above scheduling the return trip.


That is reasonable... also the trust factor plays into this .
This person I picked up recently, who works for MSFT in Seattle said, in a small college town he was doing 5-10 dollar runs, while going to college.
He was making good $$$, but eventually quit due to calls coming 24 hours a day. He had a beat up 1500 dollar car.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

mbd said:


> If you think you can make cash money by using U/l platform, go for it
> Everybody tries, but 90% will fail
> Only few will survive. If you are one of the few who can do that , good for you.[/QUOTE





Gtown Driver said:


> I use the ghetto below 90 percent method to see destinations.
> 
> Just accept the ride and then as you hit arrive you can see the destination address in their profile. If I don't like it and know I haven't done a million cancels I just cancel and get out of there.
> 
> Uber generally doesn't give a shit about cancellations so I just start the ride and if they aren't going where I want I cancel and dip.


The question is: how many drivers have the balls to do this? Very few.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I don't like the idea of taking an Uber ping and then going off the app for cash (or credit) that just doesn't seem right to me. But when I take someone from the airport to their hotel, I'm not above scheduling the return trip.


I just don't like the idea of scheduled rides at all. It completely goes against my requirement for flexibility. I made the mistake of giving my number to a guy who lives not far from me. It was his idea, not mine. But I thought perhaps he might call me to schedule an airport trip sometime. Well, a couple weeks later I was sitting at dinner and I got a text message from him saying "Hi I'm at a restaurant and need a ride home!" That's exactly what I don't want to happen. By the way it would have been about a three mile ride.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> The question is: how many drivers have the balls to do this? Very few.


Yeah that's why I'm glad I met the people here I did. They make you understand it's not that hard to have the balls to do that stuff. Everyone else can be ants and slave an hour and 30 away from their house and pack dead miles on their car back home.

Take all of those 41 minute poolers that kill your shot at quests also. Using Uber and Lyft's DF's together helps pad any dumb ant shit I get into.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Coachman said:


> You're good until one of those passengers calls Uber and says you took them for an unauthorized ride. I don't know. To me it just doesn't seem worth it. But you're obviously okay.


You have a good point. I've never done it but I suppose it's possible. I have friends who own a bed and breakfast and another who manages one, and they want me to be their on demand driver for their guests. It's tempting really because it's a metric ton of airport runs, about the only runs that pay decently, but I don't have commercial insurance.

If I were going to do it it would have to be cash only any other way leaves a trail. So app off, and force closed, cash only, and I would tell the rider to turn their app off so uber doesn't ban them from the app for future rides but really so uber doesn't track us via the pax app. And if the rider were to complain that I took them on an unauthorized ride I would simply ask first off what does that even mean, and no I did not.

If uber says they tracked the riders app and it showed they were taken to their destination outside the app I would say yeah they said they didn't need the ride because someone was coming to get them, also wait, what, you spy on pax via the app, does that mean you're spying on drivers when we're not online as well?

Trick question really because I'm pretty sure they are.

I guess I can see doing it occasionally, but not on a regular basis.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Best bet is to only do it with a couple customers you can really trust. Once you start taking care of multiple pax under the table something is gonna go wrong.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I just don't like the idea of scheduled rides at all. It completely goes against my requirement for flexibility. I made the mistake of giving my number to a guy who lives not far from me. It was his idea, not mine. But I thought perhaps he might call me to schedule an airport trip sometime. Well, a couple weeks later I was sitting at dinner and I got a text message from him saying "Hi I'm at a restaurant and need a ride home!" That's exactly what I don't want to happen.


My card says "airport transportation" and I let folks know that I'm available on a per hour basis, $50 an hour, 2 hour minimum. Short rides are a $25 minimum

Sure a loss of flexibility, but I gotta say when I say this gig offers flexibility I mean it gives me the freedom to work more hours not less


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> Here you go Ski Free
> This is how you...
> You're welcome!


Posting workarounds like this that advantage drivers on this board tends to result in those advantages disappearing from the apps during the next, or subsequent app update. You had the right idea to keep it messages.

Expect to no longer be able to do that shortly.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I just don't like the idea of scheduled rides at all. It completely goes against my requirement for flexibility. I made the mistake of giving my number to a guy who lives not far from me. It was his idea, not mine. But I thought perhaps he might call me to schedule an airport trip sometime. Well, a couple weeks later I was sitting at dinner and I got a text message from him saying "Hi I'm at a restaurant and need a ride home!" That's exactly what I don't want to happen. By the way it would have been about a three mile ride.


Set your phone up with some quick response texts, an example " Hi, this is Mike, sorry I missed your call but I'm not available at this time, leave me a message or if you need transportation now, please call dispatch at 867-4301. Have a nice day"
use a local taxi company's number, and throw them the rides you don't want.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Posting workarounds like this that advantage drivers on this board tends to result in those advantages disappearing from the apps during the next, or subsequent app update. You had the right idea to keep it messages.
> 
> Expect to no longer be able to do that shortly.


Forums are generally lower key to social media so if something is changed, it's more likely because people are ratting it out on FB or social media than a message forum.

If shit on this forum was really read then all the 3 percent acceptance rate Lyft drivers here would not have accounts anymore. I'm sure Lyft isn't super excited that people cherry pick their customers that hard, but you can also do it on Uber and I'm sure Uber doesn't give a fornicate.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Posting workarounds like this that advantage drivers on this board tends to result in those advantages disappearing from the apps during the next, or subsequent app update. You had the right idea to keep it messages.
> 
> Expect to no longer be able to do that shortly.


You are absolutely right. But very very few drivers have the balls to decline or cancel a trip, you'll be surprised.



Gtown Driver said:


> Forums are generally lower key to social media so if something is changed, it's more likely because people are ratting it out on FB or social media than a message forum.
> 
> If shit on this forum was really read then all the 3 percent acceptance rate Lyft drivers here would not have accounts anymore. I'm sure Lyft isn't super excited that people cherry pick their customers that hard, but you can also do it on Uber and I'm sure Uber doesn't give a fornicate.


"Rakos likes this."


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

You double/off-app dipper, you!


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> You double/off-app dipper, you!


I'm guilty!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Forums are generally lower key to social media so if something is changed, it's more likely because people are ratting it out on FB or social media than a message forum.


See the problem with thinking about this like this is that I've seen it happen with workarounds that have been shared exclusively here, as I suspect this one was, and within one or two app updates the ability to do them have been removed from the app.

But regardless whether they're shared here, or anywhere else, if there's a possibility they'll be pulled and you're relying on them as a driver to increase your income, it's better to just keep quiet about it.

I have my own I keep quiet about, and I suspect others have theirs as well.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cash rides are illegal here in my state. Stings are conducted in this manner, and your car is impounded and the fine is steep.
If it's not a sting, remember that doing a cash ride that results in an accident will be a nightmare that ruins your life; that cash-paying rider is not your friend and will flip on you like a burger during the accident investigation. But hey, it's your call.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> See the problem with thinking about this like this is that I've seen it happen with workarounds that have been shared exclusively here, as I suspect this one was, and within one or two app updates the ability to do them have been removed from the app.
> 
> But regardless whether they're shared here, or anywhere else, if there's a possibility they'll be pulled and you're relying on them as a driver to increase your income, it's better to just keep quiet about it.
> 
> I have my own I keep quiet about, and I suspect others have theirs as well.


If I was actually worried I wouldn't have posted to begin with. I post on other message forums and it's obvious stuff doesn't echo as loud on forums as it does on social media. A thing or 2 might go inadvertently, but a lot of stuff here people are doing that they will still most likely be doing another year from now. If something goes I'm not going to blame it on this forum as too much stuff is going around that would have been shot down if the Uber/Lyft cops actually cared.

I'll just Robin Hood when I can and keep a few of the deep darkest stuff for myself.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> If I was actually worried I wouldn't have posted to begin with. I post on other message forums and it's obvious stuff doesn't echo as loud on forums as it does on social media. A thing or 2 might go inadvertently, but a lot of stuff here people are doing that they will still most likely be doing another year from now. If something goes I'm not going to blame it on this forum as too much stuff is going around that would have been shot down if the Uber/Lyft cops actually cared.


That seems a backwards way of looking at it from my perspective.

The bottom line is if there's even a chance of something drivers are using to increase their earnings being pulled from the app because they've revealed it on this forum, and again, that has happened here more than once because they weren't being discussed anywhere else, then it makes absolutely zero sense to reveal that feature/failure/hack/workaround of the app on this forum publicly.

None.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> That seems a backwards way of looking at it from my perspective.
> 
> The bottom line is if there's even a chance of something drivers are using to increase their earnings being pulled from the app because they've revealed it on this forum, and again, that has happened here more than once because they weren't being discussed anywhere else, then it makes absolutely zero sense to reveal that feature/failure/hack/workaround of the app on this forum publicly.
> 
> None.


Maybe so but people do any way. The word gets out one way or another. Might as well get a couple words out.

Plus Uber and Lyft are showing they are giving less of a shit themselves. Uber has to know that people have 3 percent acceptance rates, but now acceptance rates no longer disqualify you from quests and you can still have 3 percent acceptance rates. They also take 1.25 out of cancels and likely know that people shuffle around pax regardless. Long as they can get something out of it they'll work with it.


----------



## Brad29 (Nov 30, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Cash rides are illegal where in my state. Stings are conducted in this manner, and your car is impounded and the fine is steep.
> If it's not a sting, remember that doing a cash ride that results in an accident will be a nightmare that ruins your life; that cash-paying rider is not your friend and will flip on you like a burger during the accident investigation. But hey, it's your call.


Not only will they turn on you. Your insurance will deny coverage for commercial usage. If you caused the accident, injured your PAX and maybe another car and it's PAX you're on the hook for it all.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Maybe so but people do any way. The word gets out one way or another. Might as well get a couple words out.


Getting words out that compromise your earnings potential with the possibility of having your workaround, that's earning you money, being pulled because you spoke about it, makes absolutely no sense as a driver.

Doing so because you didn't consider that as a possibility is a completely different story, but that's not what you seem to be advocating.

What you're advocating makes no sense from the perspective of a driver who's earning money from their workaround.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber / Lyft Pool.

2 pays
1 Ride.


ecarpio said:


> TRIP #1
> Last night I got a ping with no surge:
> Pax: Hi, how are you:
> Me: Good, thanks!
> ...


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Getting words out that compromise your earnings potential with the possibility of having your workaround, that's earning you money, being pulled because you spoke about it, makes absolutely no sense as a driver.
> 
> Doing so because you didn't consider that as a possibility is a completely different story, but that's not what you seem to be advocating.
> 
> What you're advocating makes no sense from a driver who's earning money from their workaround.


What I'm saying is I'm pretty settled on the fact that Uber and Lyft are purposely laxing back on things that are "taboo" to do in the company. I've done rideshare long enough to know that the next thing to work with comes around and what goes away or comes in isn't always necessarily on what's said here or anywhere else. These are the same people who say only a small percentage of people longhaul and their pax shouldn't have to worry about it.

What we're saying here is already in other threads so people are going to get the info one way or another or get it on social media/FB. There's always gonna be a way to make money and if all of the wells dry up then sure just get other job. Knowing history Uber and Lyft will keep enough cracks open.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber / Lyft Pool.

2 pays
1 Ride.


ecarpio said:


> TRIP #1
> Last night I got a ping with no surge:
> Pax: Hi, how are you:
> Me: Good, thanks!
> ...


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> What I'm saying is I'm pretty settled on the fact that Uber and Lyft are purposely laxing back on things that are "taboo" to do in the company.


I get that that's from where you're coming. On the flip side, and as I've said twice now, I've seen uber specifically pull workarounds that have been exclusively mentioned on this board, and relatively recently.

I know you feel it's ok to reveal stuff like that on this forum, and I get that. On the flip side, having seen uber pull mentioned workarounds, workarounds mentioned no where else, I know that if a driver wants to keep their workarounds the absolute worst way to do that is to mention it on this board, or really, anywhere for that matter.

Makes absolutely no sense to post it publicly.

It's one of those things that frankly is so self-evident I'm not even sure why we're still discussing it.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> I get that that's from where you're coming. On the flip side, and as I've said twice now, I've seen uber specifically pull workarounds that have been exclusively mentioned on this board, and relatively recently.
> 
> I know you feel it's ok to reveal stuff like that on this forum, and I get that. On the flip side, having seen uber pull mentioned workarounds, workarounds mentioned no where else, I know that if a driver wants to keep their workarounds the absolute worst way to do that is to mention it on this board, or really, anywhere for that matter.
> 
> ...


In the end this thread is the "breaking the rules" thread so it's going to entail those things and the next thread about it will again entail those things.

Being afraid of what Uber/Lyft will take away is not something I care to panic over. They gaming us, we gaming them, nothing new. Being afraid of what they will do is what gets people afraid to do what they need to do any way. Other things are being posted on other platforms and Uber/Lyft will continue to cherry pick what goes and what stays. One thing they should definitely take away for sure will stay and one thing they shouldn't even bother with will go. With that I can't be afraid.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> In the end this thread is the "breaking the rules" thread so it's going to entail those things and the next thread about it will again entail those things.


People can post whatever they want within the board's rules. I'm not here to police them.

I will point out that if they're unaware of it, and they like the workarounds they're taking advantage of in the app, then it's definitely not a good idea to mention it on this particular board, any board or forum publicly actually, whether or not it's a post in a topic with the name "breaking the rules" or not.

It's just simply not a wise decision if that driver wants to keep using that workaround that's earning them money.

And the thing is most drivers will get it immediately.


----------



## JeffinTarzana (Dec 3, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> People can post whatever they want within the board's rules. I'm not here to police them.
> 
> I will point out that if they're unaware of it, and they like the workarounds they're taking advantage of in the app, then it's definitely not a good idea to mention it on this particular board, any board or forum publicly actually, whether or not it's a post in a topic with the name "breaking the rules".
> 
> ...


It's also not wise to keep validating the information you want kept secret.

Back to the rule breaking. I've gotten my cancel rate over 80% in a one week period using the same hack without even a warning. We have to keep pushing the limits to be profitable doing this gig. Unlimited destination filters is my favorite workaround.



Gtown Driver said:


> Yeah that's why I'm glad I met the people here I did. They make you understand it's not that hard to have the balls to do that stuff. Everyone else can be ants and slave an hour and 30 away from their house and pack dead miles on their car back home.
> 
> Take all of those 41 minute poolers that kill your shot at quests also. Using Uber and Lyft's DF's together helps pad any dumb ant shit I get into.


Those 41 minute pools are more profitable than you might think. That's all I'm going to say about the subject before I start getting angry DM'S from strangers.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

JeffinTarzana said:


> It's also not wise to keep validating the information you want kept secret.


There's no mention of specific information, but agreed.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

JeffinTarzana said:


> It's also not wise to keep validating the information you want kept secret.
> 
> Back to the rule breaking. I've gotten my cancel rate over 80% in a one week period using the same hack without even a warning. We have to keep pushing the limits to be profitable doing this gig. Unlimited destination filters is my favorite workaround.
> 
> Those 41 minute pools are more profitable than you might think. That's all I'm going to say about the subject before I start getting angry DM'S from strangers.


Was about to DM you to ask you about the unlimited feature... LOL!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

JeffinTarzana said:


> Those 41 minute pools are more profitable than you might think. That's all I'm going to say about the subject before I start getting angry DM'S from strangers.


I doubt anyone is going to send you angry messages for posting a workaround publicly. They might send you one letting you know that it may not be a good idea though. Seems to me that would be a friendly warning you're about to lose your workaround if you keep it on the board publicly like others have here.



ecarpio said:


> Was about to DM you to ask you about the unlimited feature... LOL!


LOL and THAT is how it should work. Good show ecarpio.

And then one would think if one has a good workaround they wouldn't share it with a known uber shill on the board, or someone with a predilection for public sharing 'cause at that point you may as well have just posted it publicly and say good bye to your little money earning friend.


----------



## JeffinTarzana (Dec 3, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> I doubt anyone is going to send you angry messages for posting a workaround publicly. They might send you one letting you know that it may not be a good idea though. Seems to me that would be a friendly warning you're about to lose your workaround if you keep it on the board publicly like others have here.
> 
> LOL and THAT is how it should work. Good show ecarpio.
> 
> And then one would think if one has a good workaround they wouldn't share it with a known uber shill on the board, or someone with a predilection for public sharing 'cause at that point you may as well have just posted it publicly and say good bye to your little money earning friend.


How sure are you that certain hacks will no longer be available and based on what? There are hundreds of sub-forums and thousands of posts every day on this site to keep track of. I'm just another driver in a sea of ants.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

JeffinTarzana said:


> There are hundreds of sub-forums and thousands of posts every day on this site to keep track of. I'm just another driver in a sea of ants.


Good point.

Here's another:

All an enterprising uber/lyft employee would have to do is start with topics like, oh, I don't know, maybe 
*Breaking the "rules"...*?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Cash rides are illegal where in my state. Stings are conducted in this manner, and your car is impounded and the fine is steep.
> If it's not a sting, remember that doing a cash ride that results in an accident will be a nightmare that ruins your life; that cash-paying rider is not your friend and will flip on you like a burger during the accident investigation. But hey, it's your call.


In my county you need a vehicle for hire permit and that requires a commercial insurance policy.

EZPZ


----------



## JeffinTarzana (Dec 3, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Good point.
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> ...


How's the conversation at headquarters?
"Found a bunch rulebreakers, let's update the app".


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

JeffinTarzana said:


> How's the conversation at headquarters?
> "Found a bunch rulebreakers, let's update the app".


Lol Done here. c'ya.


----------



## JeffinTarzana (Dec 3, 2018)

I remember when some members on this forum blamed others because Uber was charging 20% commission instead of 25%. Millions of dollars in revenue lost, but good thing they had somebody watching this forum to catch the glitch.



Wonkytonk said:


> Lol Done here. c'ya.


I have a feeling you'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

JeffinTarzana said:


> I remember when some members on this forum blamed others because Uber was charging 20% commission instead of 25%. Millions of dollars in revenue lost, but good thing they had somebody watching this forum to catch the glitch.


LOL your account was created Monday so that's a whole lot of memory in a short period of time.



JeffinTarzana said:


> I have a feeling you'll keep an eye on this thread.


Sure will.

But don't worry I won't see your posts any longer.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

theLaw said:


> This is probably a quick path to deactivation, but cash rides will always be out there, and nobody knows the actual risk, so it's always just a guess. Ultimately, I think using the actual platform is just too risky, but offering cash rides in a busy area (not airport) just seems too easy. The insurance issue could bite you, but I'm assuming this would be a short term profit-maker anyway, so it's probably safe (ish).


There was an elderly driver in my town who was approached by a couple in a parking lot in a relatively seedy area of town, asked to do a cash ride later in the day. He agreed. They eventually carjacked him.


----------



## JeffinTarzana (Dec 3, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> LOL your account was created Monday so that's a whole lot of memory in a short period of time.
> 
> Sure will.
> 
> But don't worry I won't see your posts any longer.


Long time lurker, first time caller.

If a tree falls in the forest, and there's nobody around to hear, does it make a sound?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> There was an elderly driver in my town who was approached by a couple in a parking lot in a relatively seedy area of town, asked to do a cash ride later in the day. He agreed. They eventually carjacked him.


Damn that sucks is he Allright. Pisses me off people feel they have to take that risk to earn money because Uber and lyft's payrates are so shitty.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rakos said:


> You can break all the rules you want...
> 
> Just like driving on today's roads....8>O
> 
> ...


Deactivation would have been the least of his worries if he'd gotten into an accident during trip 2 with both U & L paxes in the car... 

It's all great til it ain't.


----------



## JeffinTarzana (Dec 3, 2018)

Cash rides are low level rule breaking. Let's talk about serious rule breaking like spoofing airport queues and events.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Coachman said:


> You're good until one of those passengers calls Uber and says you took them for an unauthorized ride. I don't know. To me it just doesn't seem worth it. But you're obviously okay.


What's the worst?
They can't shoot ya.
You're deactived from a crap gig


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Forums are generally lower key to social media so if something is changed, it's more likely because people are ratting it out on FB or social media than a message forum.
> 
> If shit on this forum was really read then all the 3 percent acceptance rate Lyft drivers here would not have accounts anymore. I'm sure Lyft isn't super excited that people cherry pick their customers that hard, but you can also do it on Uber and I'm sure Uber doesn't give a fornicate.


You can bank on it that uber and lyft read the forums on this site, and they also have paid shills posting here.

Sites like this are an excellent source of info for uber on what the drivers are "up to".

An uber rep used to post here years ago, and uber employees have admitted to drivers that they visit this site.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> What's the worst?
> They can't shoot ya.
> You're deactived from a crap gig


Most of the people who drive for uber do so because they need the money, so they'd prefer not get fired.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

JeffinTarzana said:


> Cash rides are low level rule breaking. Let's talk about serious rule breaking like spoofing airport queues and events.


Tell me more...


----------



## JeffinTarzana (Dec 3, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> Tell me more...


Uber spies everywhere. We're not allowed to talk about gaming the system against one of the most unethical companies in history.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

JeffinTarzana said:


> Uber spies everywhere. We're not allowed to talk about gaming the system against one of the most unethical companies in history.


Do the spy DMs too?


----------



## JeffinTarzana (Dec 3, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> Do the spy DMs too?


Everyone on this forum is a potential Uber spy, including me.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The monkey would never spy...

Unless she was damned cute...

And had lots of hair...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

In my market there are people who fish private rides at the airport designated waiting area lol


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> In my market there are people who fish private rides at the airport designated waiting area lol


Good for them. Gotta make a living somehow.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ecarpio said:


> It's crazy how sooooo many veteran drivers are so afraid of being desactivated, giving to much importance to ratings and acceptance rate. Oh well.


Of course many of us are afraid of having our accounts deactivated. We value our continued access to the U/L platforms over making a few extra bucks here and there, doing things that could possibly lead to account deactivation. Maybe your circumstances are different or whatever, so you don't care so much about having access to the platform(s) down the road. That's up to you, but I think most of us do.

Ratings are a completely different thing. I think most of us have pretty good ratings, and can afford the odd low rating here and there without concern it will get near deactivation level. We are more concerned about complaints for the kind of things you describe, which can lead to deactivation a lot quicker, and regardless of rating.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> What's the worst?
> They can't shoot ya.
> You're deactived from a crap gig


Pretty much. Not gonna be a slave to the system, but have something else lined up if the system turns you down. This job isn't guaranteed and you really shouldn't be working any job with nothing to back up. If you can't deviate here and there to make an extra buck because of the bad things that could happen, you should get something else lined up so you won't feel the whip of Uber/Lyft while you're driving everyday.

Nobody told you this was gonna be life sustaining money and you already messing up if you making it that with no backup and crossing all the Ts.

I assume the person who made this thread made it because they know an extra dollar in the game helps. Being afraid that he's some shill/mystery shopper means you'll be too afraid to open the thread to see what's in any way. You will lose your sanity crossing all the Ts and dotting Is for rideshare just because it'll "keep you from getting fired from the only job you can get".


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

It's not just Uber you have to worry about if you accept and then cancel trips. I'm on my second day of forced-suspension from Uber because a passenger complained that I cancelled on them and denied them service because of their (unspecified) federally-protected trait. I waited ten minutes with no word at all from them before I drove away. They got an $8.00 cancellation fee, which I guess they're objecting to. (I guess being mentally-******ed and not knowing how to use the Uber app is a federally-protected trait now.) 

But yeah, even though I don't depend on ride-share for my total income, it sucks when that revenue stream is cut off.


----------



## Grunions (May 25, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> You can see destinations on Lyft?


You can once you tap arrive and zoom the map out.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax's rider app does not have to be on for uber to track the pax.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you see these people dont like to tip.so reporting you is easy for them. now if they tipped like cabs ....you could trust them more. ubers customers are evil . and they love rating.....THEY THINK THEY ARE IN A LIMO-POOL


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Now that's how you dry hump,... ah stack a uber with a Lyft.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> What's the worst?
> They can't shoot ya.
> You're deactived from a crap gig


The worst that could happen is that a driver is charged with insurance fraud and can no longer legally drive a vehicle.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Damn that sucks is he Allright. Pisses me off people feel they have to take that risk to earn money because Uber and lyft's payrates are so shitty.


Here's a video of the story:





I'll check to see if I can find out about the driver. God. 76 years old?

More, still no name of the driver:
https://www.fresnosheriff.org/media...g-for-man-who-carjacked-uber-lyft-driver.html


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Cash rides are illegal here in my state. Stings are conducted in this manner, and your car is impounded and the fine is steep.
> If it's not a sting, remember that doing a cash ride that results in an accident will be a nightmare that ruins your life; that cash-paying rider is not your friend and will flip on you like a burger during the accident investigation. But hey, it's your call.


I bet cash rides are not illegal

. In my market it's a simple matter of getting commercial insurance and a permit. I imagine it's not much different in any market, including yours


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

oldfart said:


> I bet cash rides are not illegal
> 
> . In my market it's a simple matter of getting commercial insurance and a permit. I imagine it's not much different in any market, including yours


When Uber and Lyft approaches states to codify them into law lots of states included making it illegal to take cash rides.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ecarpio said:


> It's crazy how sooooo many veteran drivers are so afraid of being desactivated, giving to much importance to ratings and acceptance rate. Oh well.


Id be more worried of the hundred thousand dollar insurance liability if I got into an accident driving as an uninsured *********, which could sky rocket if you hit a car full of people.



oldfart said:


> I bet cash rides are not illegal
> 
> . In my market it's a simple matter of getting commercial insurance and a permit. I imagine it's not much different in any market, including yours


If you need a permit to do something, then doong that something without a permit makes it illegal.

I dabbled in the possibility to doing orivate rides in Atlanta. Was quoted $8000 a year for commercial insurance for a sedan, $11000 for an SUV. Not quiet as easy peasy as you make it seem but florida may have way lower insurance rates.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Id be more worried of the hundred thousand dollar insurance liability if I got into an accident driving as an uninsured illegal cab, which could sky rocket if you hit a car full of people.
> 
> If you need a permit to do something, then doong that something without a permit makes it illegal.
> 
> I dabbled in the possibility to doing orivate rides in Atlanta. Was quoted $8000 a year for commercial insurance for a sedan, $11000 for an SUV. Not quiet as easy peasy as you make it seem but florida may have way lower insurance rates.


it's not difficult to pay for the commercial insurance. My quote was $6300 if I pay by the month but there is a significant discount if I pay the year up front. They accept cash or credit/ debit card or check

Of course it's illegal to do cash rides without a permit and just plain stupid to do it without commercial insurance.

My point is that a permit makes it legal and while having the insurance won't make me smart, it will make me a little less stupid


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

oldfart said:


> it's not difficult to pay for the commercial insurance. My quote was $6300 if I pay by the month but there is a significant discount if I pay the year up front. They accept cash or credit/ debit card or check
> 
> Of course it's illegal to do cash rides without a permit and just plain stupid to do it without commercial insurance.
> 
> My point is that a permit makes it legal and while having the insurance won't make me smart, it will make me a little less stupid


If a driver did plan on doing Uber full time, a driver would be stupid to not go full commercial so they can develop private customers. Although youd have to be doing this full time and always on call to make it worth it. Is there enough business where you can eat $500 a month in insurance cost? Its a gamble, are tool I actually busy enough with private clients to not only make up that $500 but profit beyond it?

Unless you have a specific car that's very useful for chaueffer s, such as a tahoe or suburban or other large SUV, I can't imagine many people calling on the average Uber driver for a private ride when calling an Uber is so much faster and more convenient.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If a driver did plan on doing Uber full time, a driver would be stupid to not go full commercial so they can develop private customers. Although youd have to be doing this full time and always on call to make it worth it. Is there enough business where you can eat $500 a month in insurance cost? Its a gamble, are tool I actually busy enough with private clients to not only make up that $500 but profit beyond it?
> 
> Unless you have a specific car that's very useful for chaueffer s, such as a tahoe or suburban or other large SUV, I can't imagine many people calling on the average Uber driver for a private ride when calling an Uber is so much faster and more convenient.


I'm not the average Uber driver and neither is my car the average Uber car and 
I'm not going to do this "on call". Its gonna be by appointment only and I'm not going to wear a tie and hat either

I'm going to use my Ford Explorer (limited) and wear jeans and a tee shirt

My bet is that there is a middle ground between the limo companies and black car services with their Suburbans and Escalades and and Uber drivers with a Prius of Kia, for airport rides.

I've been doing some market research
I've been asking every ride I get from the airport, how they will get back when their vacation is over. And I give them my card.
I've been doing "returns" on the app. And I'm now convinced that there are enough folks that want a driver and car they can count on. ( And it dosent have to be a suburban.) to supply my income needs

Calling an Uber is not always faster or more convenient. I can't imagine anything more convenient than having a car ready to go and on schedule. There are times when there are no Uber's on Sanibel Island and times when traffic is so bad on Sanibel and Ft Myers Beach that it can take an hour to go a mile. Imagine waiting that long when you have a plane to catch. Much better to know your car and driver will be there on time and early enough to get to the airport on time

In any case im going to give it a go. What's the worst that can happen? Make a few thousand less than I would have otherwise. I can afford the risk, and if it does work out my next car might just be that suburban


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I bet cash rides are not illegal
> . In my market it's a simple matter of getting commercial insurance and a permit. I imagine it's not much different in any market, including yours


You have no idea. The process to become authorized to do intrastate transport here is a laboring process that takes about 18 months to become approved or denied. Approval is rare, because the competition is allowed to petition against your application on the grounds that your business would cause market interference against them, be it furniture moving, limousine driving, towing services, etc. It's a crappy system here, the transportation oligopolies have a stronghold in this state.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You have no idea. The process to become authorized to do intrastate transport here is a laboring process that takes about 18 months to become approved or denied. Approval is rare, because the competition is allowed to petition against your application on the grounds that your business would cause market interference against them, be it furniture moving, limousine driving, towing services, etc. It's a crappy system here, the transportation oligopolies have a stronghold in this state.


Where is "here"?

Difficult but not impossible and my point is still valid

Cash rides are not illegal unless you do them without a permit


----------

